# Independance Day Weekend



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Had a great weekend out at River Run for their Boots in the Mud event, benefiting wounded warriors. Good times but ended the weekend with some electrical problems, EPS and Check Engine light came on, my fan was just barely running so it overheated, and I think my amp may have died.

NSFW for language


----------

